# GT Force 2.0 - All-Mountain-tauglich?



## Tri_Apfel (12. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich mÃ¶chte mir demnÃ¤chst mein erstes Fully kaufen. Ich bin bislang ein Radon Slide 150 (hat mich noch nicht so vom Sockel gehauen) und ein Cube (optisch 'nett, Ausstattung naja) testgefahren, demnÃ¤chst will ich noch nach Koblenz, um das Canyon Nerve AL+ zu testen. Das Radon und das Canyon sind die All-Mountain-Testsieger (<3000 â¬) aus einer kÃ¼rzlich erschienenen "Mountain-Bike".

Bin gerade Ã¼ber die Marke GT gestolpert und finde die Force-Reihe optisch einfach nur den Kracher! Allerdings habe ich einen Testbericht (bzgl. Modelljahr 2009) gefunden der besagt, dass die Force-Bikes schon sehr Endurolastig sind und weniger fÃ¼r Touren geeignet.

Ich mÃ¶chte natÃ¼rlich gerne im Wald rumheizen, SprÃ¼nge sind ein Muss, aber auch eine lÃ¤ngere Tour mit der Freundin sollte mal bequem drin sein.

KÃ¶nnt Ihr den Testbericht auch fÃ¼r die aktuellen Modelle so noch bestÃ¤tigen? Oder hat sich GT der Kritik angenommen und die Bikes Ã¼ber die Jahre entsprechend angepasst? Oder stimmt ihr diesem Bericht eher gar nicht zu?
Aber im Endeffekt gewÃ¶hnt man sich eh an alles 


Danke & besten GruÃ
Martin


----------



## Kruko (12. März 2013)

Ich habe mit meinem Force einen Alpencross gefahren. 

Nicht immer glauben, was so in den Zeitungen steht. Das Force würde ich durchaus als All-Mountain ansehen.

Einfach mal Probe fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tri_Apfel (12. März 2013)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Einfach mal Probe fahren.



Jo, hab schon einen Laden in der Nähe ausfindig gemacht  Werde die Testrunde wohl leider im Geschäft drehen müssen, jedenfalls glaube ich nicht, dass die mich mit dem Bike bei dem Schneefall hier rauslassen 

Wie schätzt du denn die Komponenten vom 2.0er ein? Ist ja "nur" Deore/SLX und keine komplette XT-Gruppe, die man woanders (zum gleichen Preis) bekommt. Und die Gabel auch "nur" ne Sektor, dafür RockShox und leichter selber zu warten als die Fox vom 1.0er.


----------



## Kruko (12. März 2013)

Du kannst nicht erwarten, dass GT preislich in der selben Liga spielt wie die Direktversender. 

Der Deore/SLX mix ist sicherlich nicht schlecht. Du wirst den Unterschied kaum zur XT bemerken. Wo es sich bemerkbar macht, ist halt beim Gewicht. Das gleiche gilt für die Gabel.

Ich habe hier nun einige Räder sowohl mit Fox als auch mit einer Rockshox stehen und kann nicht behaupten, dass die eine Gabel nun wirklich besser ist als die andere.

Komponenten und Gabel sind irgendwo auch Verschleißteile, die Du dann irgendwann eh ersetzten musst. In dem Fall kannst Du dann auch auf die hochwertigeren Sachen umsteigen.


----------



## Cad2 (12. März 2013)

ich fahre mit dem force auch touren. echt entspannt. die teile sind ok. funktionieren auf jeden fall genauso wie ne xt. gabel kann man ja sonst direkt ausbauen und in der bucht verkaufen und ne revelation oder ne fox kaufen, evtl auch leicht gebraucht. kann das force nur empfehlen!


----------



## gleiser (12. März 2013)

Für mich persönlich arbeitet der Hinterbau des Force bergab sehr gut. Bei entsprechendem Dämpfer vorausgesetzt.
Bergan macht es mir keinen Spaß, bin aber eher vortriebslastige Race Hardtails gewohnt.

Ein wirkliches Minus fürs Force gibts beim Gewicht. Es is einfach zu schwer um mit Konkurrenzmodellen mitspielen zu können.


----------



## Tri_Apfel (12. März 2013)

So bin jetzt auch von meiner Testfahrt zurück. Ein schönes Rad, allerdings ist mir das nicht agil genug. Habe allerdings eine Alternative gefunden, immerhin  Wäre ein Cannondale, aber eine Diskussion darüber passt hier ja nicht hin, also mache ich zu dem bei Gelegenheit einen neuen Thread auf.

Danke für die Rückmeldungen und Anregungen!


----------

